# Is this really a gsd pup????



## bayper (Aug 21, 2014)

Hello I recently acquired a GSD pup...but somehow i feel so doubt about the way it looks...could you please comment on this if it is really a GSD line....TIA


is this a low quality gsd pup, look at the ears and the fur... or it will change later as it grows...currently 3mos.


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

Cute puppy. Looks gsd. But could also be a cross. Do you have more pics?? Hard to tell from that angle


----------



## bayper (Aug 21, 2014)

d4mmo said:


> Cute puppy. Looks gsd. But could also be a cross. Do you have more pics?? Hard to tell from that angle


here are some pic...


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hard to tell - could be pure bred, just poorly bred. 

Possible to get better pics? Can you get down to your pup's level and take pictures straight on side views and front views? 

Where did you get your pup from?


----------



## FirefighterGSD (Jan 20, 2014)

Castlemaid said:


> Hard to tell - could be pure bred, just poorly bred.
> 
> Possible to get better pics? Can you get down to your pup's level and take pictures straight on side views and front views?
> 
> Where did you get your pup from?


Agree with this. It's hard to say when they're this small. To me, personally, something about the head says mix to me.


----------



## GermanShepParents (Dec 2, 2013)

My friend had a puppy that looked just like this cute puppy! Her's was a German shepherd/rottweiler mix.


----------



## bayper (Aug 21, 2014)

Castlemaid said:


> Hard to tell - could be pure bred, just poorly bred.
> 
> Possible to get better pics? Can you get down to your pup's level and take pictures straight on side views and front views?
> 
> Where did you get your pup from?


latest pic as of this morning.....

see the Dam pix I grab from the FB page of the seller.....take a look of the ears somehow i do not like it to be same with my pup...can i do something to make it more UP rather than sideways?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

After seeing these latest pictures, my feeling is that this puppy is a mix. The Mom looks pure-bred, but who knows who the father was? 

If the pup is not pure-bred, the ears may be floppy - you are right, his ears do not look like GSD ears, and will probably stay down, but who knows?


----------



## bayper (Aug 21, 2014)

i've seen the picture of the Sire...it looks pure too...but like u said...who knows

anyhow he just turned 3 months last 14th, lets look and see as he grows older i'll try to update the pix every month....


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

These puppy ears....








turned into these dog ears...








so you can't go by the ears and yes, Miss Molly was purebred.


----------



## bayper (Aug 21, 2014)

warpwr said:


> These puppy ears....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so gorgeous Ms. Molly....


----------



## FirefighterGSD (Jan 20, 2014)

Yeah mom definitely looks purebred but the puppy definitely looks mixed to me. Cute none the less.


----------



## bayper (Aug 21, 2014)

i guess he will be a very large dog....look at his size for a 3 months pup, by the way his name is LUKE


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

he's cute but why on the chain? dangerous in many ways

as far as your question, yeah, looks slightly mixed.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The sire could be the sire, or there could be two sires. If another dog hooked up with the dam she could have a mixed-litter: some purebred and some not. Wait and see. If the ears are not up around 4-5 months you might try gluing -- plenty of info here on that, do a search.

As for the dam's ears. They are relaxed in the photo. GSD ears are very expressive. They can stand poker straight when on alert, and can curve back in respect, or give airplane ears -- Babsy even twists hers when she is in a funny mood.


----------



## bayper (Aug 21, 2014)

lalachka said:


> he's cute but why on the chain? dangerous in many ways
> 
> as far as your question, yeah, looks slightly mixed.


We chained him for some hours only, to avoid eating food of our other dog in the garage, and also to train him to be aggressive whenever there's other person is trying to go in our premises. But most of the time he is unchained and playing specially at night, they are freely roaming the garage.

Somehow, this little training thing is effective in my dogs to be aggressive to other people who is not a member of the family trying to enter the house/premises. Which is the reason why I prefer large breed than toy dogs...for me...Guard dogs should be aggressive to others who is not a member of the house, but so lovable to the members.

#mythoughts


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

bayper said:


> We chained him for some hours only, to avoid eating food of our other dog in the garage, and also to train him to be aggressive whenever there's other person is trying to go in our premises. But most of the time he is unchained and playing specially at night, they are freely roaming the garage.
> 
> Somehow, this little training thing is effective in my dogs to be aggressive to other people who is not a member of the family trying to enter the house/premises. Which is the reason why I prefer large breed than toy dogs...for me...Guard dogs should be aggressive to others who is not a member of the house, but so lovable to the members.
> 
> #mythoughts


They may get aggressive, but it doesn't sound like it is for the right reasons. The chain makes them feel they can't escape. Dogs are fight or flight. If they can't run, they will fight. But it won't be because he is protecting the family. It's because he is scared and he associates strange people with scary things. If you want to train him to protect, find an actual protection club. Outside of that, it sounds like you are just making your dog a liability.


----------

